# sigma 40ve and cast lead



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

Been looking at these hard......and reading many threads about them. Not concerned about the DAO system as it strikes me as revolver friendly.

There is a lot of once-fired range brass available to me in 40 that gets trashed as we share the range with other agencies. 40 cal is the dominate round. Seems a lot of folks are scared to death of reloading the 40. Never reloaded the round myself but have plenty of experience with revolver rounds and the 45 acp.

Anyone shoot cast lead reloads in their sigma? Any noticeable problems there? As i understand the sigma, the chamber fully supports the case. Won't be red-line loads so i figure to get some decent case life and avoid any "ka-booms".


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have. I put thousands of reloaded ammo of all kinds through my 40VE Sigma. I don't have the pistol anymore but as friend does and he still shoots reloads of all kinds through it.


----------

